# Left Gear at Rincon take–out on the Arkansas



## wirebone (Apr 13, 2009)

In my excitement of getting my family on the river for the first time this year, I left some gear in the Rincon parking lot yesterday (Sunday 5/30) at noon.

I left a stack of 4 PFD's, my fly fishing lanyard complete with all kinds of goodies and our digital camera on a post in the middle of the lot.

My bad. If you happen across it or know of someone who might've picked it up that would be awesome!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

*Check with the AHRA*

I would call 719-539-7289 and ask if any of the rangers picked it up. Rincon gets patrolled as regularly as any of the river access points. The is a good chance they have your gear at their Salida office.
Good luck.


----------



## wirebone (Apr 13, 2009)

lmyers said:


> I would call 719-539-7289 and ask if any of the rangers picked it up. Rincon gets patrolled as regularly as any of the river access points. The is a good chance they have your gear at their Salida office.
> Good luck.


Thanks, I filed a "lost" ticket with the office. Actually, a shout out to Greg Felt at Ark Anglers, I had called them earlier to see if they had heard anything (I bought some flies from them) and he went ahead and filed a ticket on my behalf. Nice outfit!


----------

